# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Chinese double swords?

## barry price

Hello All,
This set of double swords once again leave me a little confused.
Mainly because of the scabbard covering and my over active sceptic gene.
The blades measure 42cm and the overall length 68cm.
One of the sword handles is a cm longer than the other.
The blades are firm and although dulled now but were once sharpened
with knocks. The pictures show the missing grip coverings.
As usual all help would be greatly appreciated.
Regards,
Barry.

----------


## josh stout

> Hello All,
> This set of double swords once again leave me a little confused.
> Mainly because of the scabbard covering and my over active sceptic gene.
> The blades measure 42cm and the overall length 68cm.
> One of the sword handles is a cm longer than the other.
> The blades are firm and although dulled now but were once sharpened
> with knocks. The pictures show the missing grip coverings.
> As usual all help would be greatly appreciated.
> Regards,
> Barry.


Yes, the scabbard is new, but the blades look original.  With better pictures I could know for sure.  The handles look right, but the guards may be newer.

----------


## josh stout

Looking back at the guards, I think they are good.  So only the scabbard is new.

----------


## barry price

Thanks Josh,
The scabbard under the felt is wood and I'll put up a view of it.
regards,
Barry.

----------


## josh stout

> Thanks Josh,
> The scabbard under the felt is wood and I'll put up a view of it.
> regards,
> Barry.


That certainly looks like old wood.  It may well be the original scabbard under that not very pleasing covering.  I would say that is likely. It is much easier to cover up problems than to make a new scabbard.

Take a good look at the brass fittings.  I think they are original, except for the chape, which looks wrong, but they could all be accurate looking replacements.  It is difficult to tell from a photo.  The chape is not the correct form.  Often the end of the scabbard is worn away and missing the chape.  That might be what the red velour is there to cover up.

Be careful if you want to peal up the covering.  The original wood usually has a thin lacquer or other coating, and the new covering is probably glued to it.

----------


## barry price

Thanks again Josh,
I agree with you, the velour covering does cover the old and the chape is wrong. I shall
leave it all as it is.
regards,
Barry.

----------

